# World's Best AntiVirus Suit?...BitDefender or Kaspersky??



## Jayakrishnan (Feb 23, 2007)

Can you please let me know whether BitDefender 10 Internet Security or kaspersky 6 Internet Security is the best antivirus? Tell me everything you know about Bitdefender and Kaspersky.And mension why u like it? And also mension the plus points and negative points about those antivirus.


----------



## Fighter (Feb 23, 2007)

both are good.....and detection rates are similar.....only a slight difference between them is about kaspersky's scan engine being the best in the world rankings.


----------



## anandk (Feb 23, 2007)

zass is the best suite now, imo


----------



## yashved (Feb 23, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> zass is the best suite now, imo



I completely agree. Zone Labs have tied up with Kaspersky for their Antivirus part and recently released their security suite which seems to be the best one presently....


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

me too vote for ZASS.

why- ZA has one of the Best Firewall Protections systems

couple this Firewall with the BEST AV engine & you got one helluva Security Suite.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

i think its the 5 time i am seeing best antivirus thread.. WHY ???

Kaspersky


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 24, 2007)

bitdefender-cause low on system---very fast scanning--(much better than kis--)-and u dont get daily updates of 1 mb like in kis--
and yes--detection rate-almost equal to kis---
u must add trojan guard gold pro--with it--very good anti trojan software


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

see you have to add one more s/w to get better protection in BitD, but KIS & ZASS dont.

its not daily, its *Hourly* updates which means - more protection


----------



## boosters (Feb 24, 2007)

if you want to buy a License Softwares Please contact me , i am a softwares Distributor in India. My company name is Miracle Softwares and i am registered Reseller in many companies. I also have a Kaspersky and Bitdefender softwares.

Contact me at - chandrakishore2008@gmail.com


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 24, 2007)

*Kaspersky Internet Security*

any day  for me...


----------



## VexByte (Feb 26, 2007)

*But what about the old warlords like McAfee/Norton Antivirus ?* I have been using them for the last 10 years. So should I move to BitDefender or Kaspersky ?

Is the virus detection rates of BitDefender/Kaspersky more than that of McAfee/Norton Antivirus ?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 26, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> *But what about the old warlords like McAfee/Norton Antivirus ?* I have been using them for the last 10 years. So should I move to BitDefender or Kaspersky ?
> 
> Is the virus detection rates of BitDefender/Kaspersky more than that of McAfee/Norton Antivirus ?



Mcafee and Norton became money sucking creatures and they do not offer a good service and the products are a crap.

So Kaspersky and Nod32 are the best av there is.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2007)

Kaspersky Anti Virus clearlly out performs NAV....

we had subscription for few NAV in few of our systems, and after we found out KAV we sarted to swicth...

we saw when few systems runing KAV and NAV side by side...

infection is a routine for NAV systems... even when accessing (on network) a system fully uptodate NAV 06 (Genuine), from a KAV system we can see kav detecting infaction while NAV says every things coool



buying NAV was misstake and we havent renewed the NAV 

in other hand I am very much happy with Symantec CE 10.1 which we run in the servers...  product from same company but very very high ditection rate as good as KAV but 4 or 5 times costlyer than KAV


----------



## Akshay (Feb 26, 2007)

KAV... Nothing even comes closer to it. My sys was infected wit lots of knwn n unknwn virus n only KAV cud clean all of dem without harming my sys. So KAV


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 26, 2007)

KAV


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 26, 2007)

KIS is the best...


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 26, 2007)

My vote also goes to the new ZASS.. ZA firewall and Kaspersky AV... best of both the worlds...!!


----------



## Jayakrishnan (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you guys for your feed back about the 'best antivirus'. Now I'm using Kaspersky Internet Security 6. It's the best security suit. It has very high detection rate, light on system resource, hourly virus signature updates and lot more. I also tried BitDefender, but it make my pc slow, and nowadays I was not able to update BitDefender. Because of all these I uninstalled it and installed Kaspersky Internet Security.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 26, 2007)

McAfee 10.0 has never let me down.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

NOD32 and kasperkey

just go for them


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Feb 27, 2007)

DO I NEED TO UPGRADE FROM AVAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone using it?????????? Its better I think than most................


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

AVAST is best in free AV
no need to upgrade


----------



## Jayakrishnan (Feb 28, 2007)

No. Avast is not the best free antivirus. The best free antivirus is Active shield Antivirus (*www.activevirusshield.com/antivirus/freeav/index.adp?). It's using the Kaspersky scan engine. Its *advanced* detection technology  stops known and new viruses, spyware and other malware before they attack.
               And the next best free antivirus is Avira (old name: AntiVir). It can be downloaded from www.freeav.com


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 28, 2007)

*I have been using NORTON ANTIVIRUS for quite long....n i dont have issues with tht...I havent even heard of the antiviruses u have mentioned...When norton's,Mcfee's,AVg's r there to help u(if regularly updated) then y r u buggin with those antiviruses?i cant understand...*


*Huh,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 28, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> *I havent even heard of the antiviruses u have mentioned...*


What did ya say?



			
				crystal_pup said:
			
		

> *When norton's,Mcfee's,AVg's r there to help u(if regularly updated) then y r u buggin with those antiviruses?i cant understand...*



In the below link .See where Norton comes
*anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

Either u never feel Norton is slow or u r used to of slow system


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 28, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> Either u never feel Norton is slow or u r used to of slow system



I have tested all versions from 2003 to 2007,And i Feel they have not removed many bugs like memory leakage,unwanted alerts and other crappy stuff!


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 28, 2007)

*I have a 1GB RAM in my system...n NORTON has never given me any trouble till date...All the viruses,trojans n other hazardous stuff's are successfully detected by NORTON...My PC is running smooth as always...n to b frank i have never heard of those ANTIVIRUS softwares...in many IT companies..includin wherein i work...the antivirus softwares r either NORTON based or Mcfee based...*



*Yeah,*
*Kunal  *
__________
*By "those antivirus softwares" i mean ---->BitDefender & Kaspersky*


*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

dude just for a testing, use *Kaspersky AV* & run a full system scan.

then tell us how good is Norton


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> *I have a 1GB RAM in my system...n NORTON has never given me any trouble till date...All the viruses,trojans n other hazardous stuff's are successfully detected by NORTON...My PC is running smooth as always...n to b frank i have never heard of those ANTIVIRUS softwares...in many IT companies..includin wherein i work...the antivirus softwares r either NORTON based or Mcfee based...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does not mean that other Anti Virus are not good or even better. Just google a bit and find out where Norton stands in the list of ranking for Antivirus software and you will know for yourself. I used Norton from 2002 to 2005 during that time all I heard of were Norton, McAfee, Sofos and a couple of others. But I started Avast in 2006 and have been using it ever since. I know many people say that Kasperkey is the best which I think it is but I've never used it.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

kasperkey is best if paid

free Avast rocks
-


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

my two personal experience with Avast.

1st-

 i had installed it on my Cousin's laptop (1.5 yrs ago), initially it worked well, but after sometime (15hrs), it completely SLOWED down the lappy.

the lappy b'came so slow that, boot-up time was near 15mins, when i click on "Start" menu it took 2-5 mins to show up

i thought some virus is causing this, so tried to scan it, but Avast took 10mins to open, so i just dropped the plan & also dropped the Avast. 

First i removed its start-up entry frm *msconfig*, at the next re-boot the system came back to its normal Speed.

there after i installed AVG Free on his lappy, & he's usin it even today




2nd XPerience


just few week ago i had a p-rated XP Pro on my system (non SP2). so to install SP2, i had to visit some "You Know What" (YKW) sites  for "You Know What" things , i d/led a YKW thing & scanned it with Avast, then Avast said its *"All Cool Bro"* go ahead & do what you want.

so i opened the zip file & opened that app., that app. dissappeared when i double clicked it loool.
now i think you know what that YKW app was, - a trojan

now i cursed & cursed & cursed that cr@p Avast sooooo much.

then somehow i installed Kaspersky Internet Security 6 (frm Chip DVD), coz internet got screwed, Internet Explorer got raped.......the screwed list goes on.

after KIS scanned the whole system it found *11* "High warning" virus & 7 Trojans. ( i remember installing *ONLY ONE* trojan)

So Avast is a BIG No-No for me.

on the other hand, i used to have AVG Free before KIS, at that time also i used to search for "YKW" for games , but AVG stopped all of bad YKW, & when i installed KIS (very first time, after AVG), it found only 2 Virus/trojan.

IMO even the old AVG is far more superior than that Avast.


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

^^I guess different people have different experiances with different software...my experience with Avast has been GREAT.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 28, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> my two personal experience with Avast.
> 
> 1st-
> i had installed it on my Cousin's laptop (1.5 yrs ago), initially it worked well, but after sometime (15hrs), it completely SLOWED down the lappy.
> ...



I never expected a dumbest review/experience from you. There are 'n' number of reasons for system slowing down. avast! consumes less memory, everyone knows it. I am using avast! from past 1 year. I have no problems at all. And I suggest you to stop comparing freeware with a heavily paid verison.
Avast! is much better than AVG. AVG Trojan detection is not good enough. avast is far superior.


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

^^I agree


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

kiran dude, how can you say its dumbest???
i only posted what i "Experienced".

btw how can a experience like this become dumbest one???

--back to topic--

i never said that Avast is no-good for everyone.

what other reason can you tell for "System Slowdown", when i said that 





> First i removed its start-up entry frm msconfig, *at the next re-boot the system came back to its normal Speed*


so its clear that Avast was the trouble maker.

& i installed AVG Free in that same lappy, which has never given any problem.

& i did not compare Avast with KIS at any point of my post.
if there was any comparision, then it was with AVG & Avast.

KIS is the real Judge here.

AVG's +point [(near 1.2 years with AVG)]


> on the other hand, i used to have AVG Free before KIS, at that time also i used to search for "YKW" for games , but AVG stopped all of bad YKW, & when i installed KIS (very first time, after AVG), *it found only 2 Virus/trojan*.





Avast's -ve points [just around 3 hours with Avast & the result]


> after KIS scanned the whole system it found *11 "High warning" virus & 7 Trojans*.



the Avast i had installed on my cousin's laptop was the first edition/version (i think).

then now, i had installed the latest version of Avast.

now dont tell me that its my fault that i browsed "crack" sites & got 18 virus/trojan,  i already mentioned that with AVG also i used to visit "crack" sites.


i used AVG Free  & i'm extremely Happy with its performance.

i'll again say that i'm not saying that Avast is a no-good AV.
 but for me it IS.

If it works good for you , FINE enjoy it.*smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/d/confuse.gif


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 28, 2007)

*hmmmm....now even i ll try out those antivirus...*

*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------

